# angelfish



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys, Im back after a wee break but need some advice, i have 4 angel fish at the moment, 2 big, a medium and a tiny, The two big ones patch (M)and Ebony(F) recently did a liplock but haven't spawned yet, Ebony is a little bit older than patch, followed behind by Tickle, who may also be male as i can see a defined Bump apearing on his head, they all appear to like the corner of the tank where the filter is, so i put a plactic board in for them, but tickle is always there, and i have noticed today what looks like the two boys are showing their breeding tubes, and patch is giving tickle a serious kick in everytime he see's him, is this them fighting over Ebony? or patch trying not to loose his girl? there is no sign of breeding, no cleaning from Ebony and no more liplocking since that one morning a few weeks ago however patch does seemto be chasing other fish away also but no egg's, i thought she had ayed the other morning as she was staying in the same place behind the filter and only came out a feeding. The little angel is showing no interest in the others and stays well back, now Tickle is sta=eakin out under the filter by himself, is this them preparing to spawn? do they think they have already? they seemed to have a fight a feww days ago and Ebony went off with Tickle and the wee one? Any advice as i can't find any info on this


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

It's now escalating before my eye's, this small angel(male i think) is now terrorising all the angels in my tank, but manly the big male Patch, patch and ebony like to say near the filter, and this wee guy seems to be bulling both the male and female, the two are staying together but my big male is a bit of a coward and the minute the little one comes near he clamps up and dashes of, leaving th female to take the wrath, i dont know why this little one has no mate and is about 4 months younger, he has only just started to develop a hump on his head, the little baby angel is only approaching 6 months(female i think) so she is to young. One minute he is harsing and chasing them about and then for almost a brief second i thought i had peace, they were all i one corner, looking at their reflections in the water line of the tank. Patch and ebony now seem to be giving up on any idea of spawning, they try to avoid the little one as much as they can and now are very rarely try to defend the filterfrom the little male anymore but im hopeful as they do still pair together and swim around the tank side by side, any idea's at all guys, short of getting rid of the little male i don't know what to do :chair:


----------



## carolo43 (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a good tank size for a pair of angels alone but not nearly large enough for 4 of them + the others you have in the tank. Angels are great fish if kept in mated pairs but are not happy when others are in the tank and it will be a constant war with the alpha always after the less dominate.

You can remove the one small male but another angel will take the position of alpha and the problem will only contine.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

the big mae Patch appears to be a female?? lolso then why did she liplock with Ebony who i kno wis female lol now i have to seperate one at a time, i am trying to get my hands on a nother tank as we speak. Patch is showing no interest in the little male at all he seems to thik she is though and put's himself infrount of her and the other fish and backs her away to thepoint where she darts off to ebony. neither Ebony/patch or patch/little male show any signs of spawning at all lol could the interet from the little male be confusing patch? she/he does have a rather fat belly at the moment eggs???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Judge sex based the tube. Females do fight for dominance and for males. Some angels will try to be "only fish" and get all the food. 2 fish that defend an area are likely to be a pair. But female/female pairs do occur from time to time.


----------

